# Bugs in his water bowl



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

This is driving me CRAZY!!!!!!!! EVery morning Ollie has like 50 of these teeny, tiny bugs in his water bowl. Here is a pic--the camera was having trouble focusing that close and if I moved further away then you couldn't see the bugs. Janet (Scooby & Koko's mommy) helped me figure out they are called spring fleas or something like that. They are NOT dog fleas. They don't go on dogs, or people. In fact, the only place I find them is in his water bowl!!! I don't know what to do about them...we have new windows in our house and the doors stay shut--actually BOTH stay shut all day because we have central air. The kids go in and out of the house but not real often. It's just GROSS!
[attachment=24594:attachment]


----------

